# Pets Warehouse on Amazon



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I made an order for 2 pieces of malaysian driftwood and some flourish about 2 1/2 weeks ago. I was waiting for my package to come any day and I just NOW get a cancellation email saying that they didn't have these items in stock! Irritating since I have plants waiting to be attached to this wood! :chair:

Don't order from these guys.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Are there a lot of other complaints as well? You should take that into consideration before throwing your verdict down. Just my opinion though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lindsey..contact this guy and tell him that you need some malaysian driftwood and some of his BBB..he also has the best plants and plant prices on the web...he is Cory Fry..check out his auctions on aquabid..
[email protected]


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't believe this pets warehouse guy is still in business. He has a bad reputation and a long history of selling stuff he doesn't have with the habit of ordering it only after it's sold. If he can't get it, then he can't send it to his customers. Very annoying, and most folks on Aquabid know to avoid him. There was a really big stink about him a couple of years ago.
At least he isn't an outright crook, which is more than can say for all too many others.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way....this isn't the guy from somewhere like washington or oregon is it???


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

In the past, the owner of Pets Warehouse sued webforum users (customers) who described their unsatisfactory experiences online:
http://petsforum.com/psw/

Pets Warehouse has an "unsatisfactory" rating with the NY BBB:
http://search.newyork.bbb.org/reports.aspx?pid=44&page=1&id=34115


----------

